# Are there external impartial financial audits in Mexico ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

At this moment my focus is on home owners association and such. In the US such audits are required by law, I think based on the size of the budget. Companies are always getting audited. 

I figure an imaginary condo complex in someplace like Puerto Vallarta with 300 units and monthly commons fees of 2-3,000 US/month has a budget like 10 million dollars. I'm sure that condo complex has a board of directors etc. - are they required to have their books audited ?

Are external audits required ? or does the concept even exist ?

I'll also ask this question of a knowledgeable real estate guy I know...


----------

